# Eagle Cuda 300 vs. Eagle Cuda Fish Easy 245 DS



## Friedfischschreck (25. Juli 2010)

Hallo,
werde mir demnächst ein neues Echolot anschaffen und bin mir nun nicht ganz sicher welches der beiden "besser" ist.

Ich fische meist an relativ flachen Gewässern (nur Süßwasser) und werde das Echolot zum Karpfen als auch zum Hechtfischen verwenden. Da ich aber (bis jetzt) kein Boot besitze, wird das Echolot nur vereinzelt zum Einsatz kommen (z.B. Urlaub in Me-vo-Po). Daher sollte der Anschaffungspreis auch nicht utopisch hoch ausfallen. 

Oberste, oberste, oberste Schmerzgrenze wären 200€ (ink. Akku etc...). Wenn ich drunter bleibe freue ich mich umsomehr.

Habe von dem Eagle Cuda 300 nur positives gelesen und preislich passt es genau ins Budget. 

Das Eagle Cuda Fish Easy hat jedoch eine höhere "Leistung" 1500 Watt im Gegensatz zu 800 Watt. Außerdem hat es einen breiteren "Sonarwinkel" 120° im Gegensatz zu 60°. 
Preislich ist das Fish Easy jedoch ein bisschen teurer.

Würde das Fish Easy für 190€ (portabel) / 110€ (festmontage) und das Cuda 300 für 170€ (portabel) / 90€ (festmöntage) bekommen.



Welches würdet ihr an meiner Stelle nehmen?


----------



## Udo561 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Eagle Cuda 300 vs. Eagle Cuda Fish Easy 245 DS*

Hi,
sollte vollkommen egal sein , ich nutze noch das ganz alte 168er .
Das reicht aus um die Wassertiefe , Temperatur und die Bodenbeschaffenheit abzulesen .
Wichtig ist das man mit dem Gerät schön sehen kann wo Löcher oder Platos sind , aber wenn alles Fische wären was das Gerät anzeigt dann würde ich in einem Paradies für Angler angeln , dem ist leider nicht so.
Mach dir bei solch preiswerten Geräten mal nichts vor , was man noch erkennen kann ist ob einzelne größere Fische ( meist Zander ) in Löchern stehen , das wars dann aber auch.
Mir reicht solch ein Gerät allerdings aus da mir einfach nur wichtig ist das ich sehe wo die kante zur Fahrrinne oder wo sich Unebenheiten des Bodens befinden.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Friedfischschreck (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Eagle Cuda 300 vs. Eagle Cuda Fish Easy 245 DS*

Danke für die schnelle und kompetente Antwort ;-)

Wird wahrscheinlich das Cuda 300 bzw das 168. #6


----------



## Fischereiaufsicht (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Eagle Cuda 300 vs. Eagle Cuda Fish Easy 245 DS*



Friedfischschreck schrieb:


> Das Eagle Cuda Fish Easy hat jedoch eine höhere "Leistung" 1500 Watt im Gegensatz zu 800 Watt. Außerdem hat es einen breiteren "Sonarwinkel" 120° im Gegensatz zu 60°.
> Preislich ist das Fish Easy jedoch ein bisschen teurer.


 

Also das Cuda verfügt nicht über 60° sondern über einen 20° Sendewinkel. Das FishEasy hingegen über zwei und zwar 60° und 120° darum auch die Bezeichnung "DS".

Der größere Sendewinkel ist jedoch bei dem kleinen Display gar nicht angebracht. Denn es kann diese enorme Datenflut aus den großen Sendewinkeln gar nicht verarbeiten und anzeigen. Es wäre raus geworfenes Geld, weil man nur ungenaue Anzeigen bekäme.

Das Cuda 300 ist jedoch ein gutes Modell. Es verfügt über einen kleinen Sendewinkel von 20°, daher ist die dargestellte Bodenstruktur auch genauer und detaillierter, als beim FishEasy. Gerade bei Karfen und Hechten sind diese kleinen Details manchmal entscheidend.

Hier zeigt es sich mal wieder, dass das teurere nicht unbedingt das Beste sein muss.

Das Cuda 300 gibts aber auch schon etwas billiger (das Gerät selbst zum portablen umzubauen ist meistens günstiger). Bei Askari gibts das Gerät sogar als portable Ausstattung für 120 Euro:

http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...plotter/fischfinder-eagle-cuda-300/detail.jsf

Bitte nicht irritieren lassen, bei Askari stehen immer 2 Sendewinkel. Das Gerät verfügt nur über 20°...dass die Messungen bis über 60° hinausgehen können, liegt am Sendewinkel allgemein...dazu will ich aber nichts weiter sagen.

Gut, Versandkosten kommen noch dazu, aber die sind nicht die Welt.


----------



## Poddi (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Eagle Cuda 300 vs. Eagle Cuda Fish Easy 245 DS*

Ich würde das Thema gerne nochmal aufgreifen, da ich auch vor der Wahl stehe mir eins der beiden Echolote zu kaufen.
Das Haupteinsatzgebiet wäre ein ca. 90HA großer Baggersee, der maximal 20 Meter Tief ist. Wäre dann für mich das 300er die richtige Wahl?


----------

